# Here is a basic layout for you guys to critique



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2009)

This is just a thought right now, but the dimensions of the room are pretty accurate.

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt82/Jabba_lowe/TrainPlan.jpg

I'll figure out how to post them on the site at some point.

Sorry for the link.

Thanks Jabba


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice looking layout. I'm jealous of the size. Should give you a lot of variety.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2009)

it's only a pie in the sky idea now.

I am really considering switching to 'N' scale too. Just because I can do more in less space. I am working on an 'N' layout now so I can look at them both for a while before I have to decide.

Jabba


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The only trip up I see is four hidden reversing loops, 3 on the left, one on the right, that are going to be a treat to wire. Basically, a reverse loop builds a short circuit into your layout. You can use them, it just takes careful wiring, isolating blocks and a couple of DPDT switches at the minimum, a special electronic reversing circuit is also available.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

it looks Great. 

In the upper right you have an oval track. The track that comes in to it on the lower left. Why not make that a "Y" track? Just my two cents.

John


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

DCC or old School?


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2009)

I am planning on doing it in DCC.

I also think I have decided to go N scale. And thus the layout has changed. but I think it's an improved version of this one.

I'll try to post another pic later today of the revision.

I know that the reversing loops are going to be a bit of a hassle, but I figure... if I am going to dive in... I might as well dive in from the high dive.

Jabba


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

While I have no real qualms wit hN-scale, I think that it is somewhat limited on choices of engines and rolling stock when compared to HO. But, an upside...Our old club also had N-scalers. They had far fewer derailments than we did on our HO layout. But, the HO'ers delved in and made some adjustments to cars and track and solve our problems.

Bob


----------

